# Congratulations Turtle!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

A big conga-rats to you on closing on your new house today!!!!

I know you won't be moving in until next week... but I'm SO happy for you. This will be a good thing.  (hug)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OH I am glad for you too. Trying to buy my own house soon. it will be nice to be put my own groundbreaker in my own yard for a change.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yay! Is your new house the huge mansion that i saw a picture of a few months ago? nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> yay! Is your new house the huge mansion that i saw a picture of a few months ago? nice!


LOL, no thats kellies house you are thinking of. Mine is a little hut compaired to hers, but its nice and Im sure we will love it. Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah and only 150 days to change the layout he he


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

good luck-T--now you can do what ever you want for halloween & not worry about it-


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

a new house is always exciting - congrats


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pics pics pics.....
congrats turtle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Totally SWEET!
Make sure to send me you new address!!!

If you DARE....LOL


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Congratulations Turtle on purchasing your new home! It's so exciting!  I agree with pics pics pics. (um once you are settled in and all, no pressure). Also don't forget to pass along your new address....some of us group buyers owe you Christmas cards after all.*


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Just going with the flow...


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats Turtle!!! I bought my first house last year, and I know the headache of all the red tape and everything! But I know the feeling of bringing that first box into the house. It's a GREAT feeling!! Again, comgrats! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Woot! wtg T!!!! Can't wait to see the pics.... havent you got them yet? dang get wit it chicka hehe jk and no im not helping you move lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. I wish you and hubby all the best of luck with the new place. We'll be by to see it in July!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats T! Oh the joys of home ownership... like when it needs a new roof, or water heater, or paint, or plumbing..... can't just call the landlord anymore. But seriously Melissa, congradulations on taking a major step in your life!
>Pops<


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Home Sweet Home!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations !!! The possibilities are endless - have fun with it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations !! Turtle.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good job Turtle...that's the American dream!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats Turtle on your new home.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! thats sooo exciting... you are going to have a blast setting up your first halloween and christmas and easter in your new house!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Where Are The Pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

